# Reduced Working Week-Draw stamps for non working days?



## BuzzBee2 (7 Oct 2009)

I have been informed that I may be reduced to a 3 day week from January onwards, I have been working continuously for the past 25 year, so I have paid PRSI in all employments.   Will I be able to claim unemployment benefit for the days I do not work, and what is the rate of payment????  I have heard that if you work 3 days you can draw your stamps for the other 3 days...


----------



## Black Sheep (7 Oct 2009)

As you will be loosing 2 days work you will get benefit for 2 days. 
The rate depends on whether you are single, married, children, etc


----------



## BuzzBee2 (8 Oct 2009)

thanks for that info, I am married with 2 children, but my husband also works, and children in 5th & 6th year,  Where could I get the rates - would it be Job Seekers benefit I would receive???


----------



## Black Sheep (8 Oct 2009)

Jobseekers Benefit yes. Go to welfare.ie.   Leaflet SW 19 is the rates of payment leaflet for all SW payments


----------



## BuzzBee2 (9 Oct 2009)

Thanks, looked up that leaflet, it is very confusing, there seems to be different rates applying if you are on 3 days a week full time or just 3 days a week for a certain period of time and  going back fulltime again for a few months, I think the latter would apply for me, as I will probably be fulltime again from about March onwards until end of Summer, why do they have to make it so confusing,


----------



## Welfarite (9 Oct 2009)

BuzzBee2 said:


> why do they have to make it so confusing,


 

Good question. Ask the government. It's a minefield for SW staff to administer the various permutations that somebody in their wisdom decided to put into SW law...


----------

